# S.A.M. controller wiring diagram.



## MCross (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a S.A.M. pistol grip controller that I need to hook up to a Fisher plow. Controller has six wires. Any info on what each color wire does would be much appreciated.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not sure but I think that should a come with some wiring adaptors. Does it have to be programed to the application? Its much easier to purchase the correct controller.


----------

